# IPB B 2011 14544 pigeon found



## Tom Delbert (Aug 9, 2011)

Live pigeon found with band number PB B 2011 14544. Please please let me know if this is your bird.


----------



## sky tx (Mar 1, 2005)

Your Location?????????????????


----------



## Tom Delbert (Aug 9, 2011)

Aberdeen, South Dakota


----------



## sky tx (Mar 1, 2005)

Thanks Tom
Lots of pigeon supply stores sell I P B bands and do not keep records of who bought what numbers.
Maybe you can find another pigeon person who will take this bird----or you may have another mouth to take care of.


----------



## Tom Delbert (Aug 9, 2011)

Thanks, I google IPB & found that it stands for International Pigeon Breeders. IPB has the e-mail site "[email protected]" to send in the numbers of IPB bands for found pigeons. Supposedly they will try to connect you to the owner, will see what happens.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Yes, Foy's pigeon supplies is in charge of the IPB bands. So they should be able to give you the contact info of the person who bought that band. Hopefully the person who bought the band is the same person who still had the bird when it got lost.


----------



## chinbunny (Mar 1, 2010)

Can you show a picture? I am missing some birds


----------

